# I learned long ago...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...to prep what you eat and eat what you prep.

The wife and I were busy yesterday with painting and other tasks, and didn't have time to do complicated cooking. So I just visited the 'pantry' and pulled out some preps. Eggs and spam (prep) for breakfast, a cup of Ramen noodles (prep) for lunch, and some frozen chicken legs dumped into a crock pot of Bar-B-Que sauce (prep) with dehydrated potatoes (prep) for dinner. 

Allows you to rotate your prepped foods, and actually is fairly palatable to boot.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree, best way to go. Plus if you have kids, the normal foods during bad times can make it seem more normal.


----------

